# Partner visa 820 tax file number, how much tax??



## hondalee12 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi,

I came here over three months ago on a tourist visa and when I applied for my 820 partner visa I got a bridging visa and applied for work rights to be removed. I applied for my tax file number. 

Will I be charged as a resident or a foreign resident deducting - 32.5c of each dollar earned?


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

If I remember correctly, I think if u live n work in aus for over six months, u will be taxed as a resident. The tax rate of each financial year is different. For 12/13, the first $16800 that u earn is tax free. After that u get taxed around 16.5% up til around $37,000. After that it's 30 something% of ur income n so on. Hope it helps!


----------



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey can I just quickly jump in and ask something about your visitor visa? I'm planning on coming to Aus on a visitor visa and applying for 820 onshore. (I got the tourist visa a while ago before we even thought about moving to Aus permanently for a wedding, so they shouldn't ask too many questions about that)

Was your visa valid for multiple entries for 12 months? If so, how did you get the bridging visa and the work rights removed, I thought that was only possible when your visa runs out?

Thanks so much for your answer in advance, I know there is heaps of threads about that around here, but I find it all a bit confusing


----------

